# Tryin to get it done



## WantItBad (Nov 27, 2005)

Well the 14 weekcut starts tomorrow November 28th...... I really have trouble staying with the cut cycle so im gonna probaly be like come on how can i stay motivated and shit so bare with me work out is gonna be as follows

Monday- Chest
Bench-5x5
Incline-3x8
Decline DB-2x8
Incline Fly- 2x10

Cardio-bike 30 min easy pace

Tuesday- Legs

Squat-5x5
Leg Curls- 3x10
LEg Exe-3x10
Stiff Deads-3x10
Seat calfs-3x10
Calf Raises on leg press- 3x10

Abs-
Crunches x25
Side Crunches x25
Leg Lifts x25
x3

Wednesday-Elpitical HIIT 20 min

Thrusday-Back Shoulders
Light lat pulls warm up- 2x15
Wide Pull Ups- till i get 30 reps i suck at pull ups
Bent Rows- 5x5
Back Exe-3x10
Dead lfits- 3x6
Low Row-2x10
DB Press- 3x5
Side lats-2x8
Front-raise- 2x8
Some type of rear delt-2x8
Uprightrows-2x8
Shrugs-2x burn out

Am i gonna be in the wieght room for like 8 hours on thrusday? s hould i go am pm split?

Friday: Triceps
CG Bench-5x5
Wieghted Dips-3x8
Skulls-3x8
Push Downs-1x burnout

Saturday-Biceps
Preacher Curls- 3x5
DB Curls-3x6
Cable Curls-2x10
Cardio- walk 45 minutes

Sunday-off



Waht you guys think about the training?


Diet-
Meal 1-7am or 9am
6 Egg whites 2 whole eggs
Banana

Meal 2-10 or noon 2 scoops of protein 2 Tablespoons Flax seed

Meal 3-post work out 2 4oz chicken breast 
1 cup broccoli

Meal 4-2 hours after workout 2 scoops protein 1 cup oats

Meal 5-7pm ish 8oz venison, carrots, broccoli, patato one of the three


I know that probaly sucks so let me know what i can change thanks



Supplements-
Multi Vit.
Hydroxycut
Cell-Tech(works for me so not changing even though you guys hate it)
Isopure protein
also i drink alot of green tea and black tea cuz i like it alot

Thinking about CLA
any adds?


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 27, 2005)

forgot to put the hang cleans in on saturday
5x3


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

why hang cleans with biceps?

why so much volume for arms?

the back/shoulder day seems like a lot of work!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why hang cleans with biceps? *Wanted to give the legs a chance to recover and i have lots of time on weekends*
> 
> why so much volume for arms? *kinda always done it like that and have continued to have gains *
> 
> the back/shoulder day seems like a lot of work!


 *no shit im gonna do back in the morning before my first class than shoulders at night

 other than that does it seems ok?
*


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

If it were me I would ditch all that shoulder work and take some overhead presses and put them on chest day in place of the incline or decline press.  Ditch the single joint garbage also.  then train back on its own.  take the deadlifts off of back day.  put arms together on thursday, train hang cleans and deadlifts on friday as another leg day and take the weekend off and rip bong hits. that's just me though.


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 27, 2005)

so go chest shoulders, legs, off, bis tris, legs, off,off


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

that is what I would do

or I would just put my arms on my upper body days and train like this:

mon- upper push (chest, shoulders, tris)
tues- legs
wed- off
thurs- upper pull (back, bi, traps)
fri- legs


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 27, 2005)

k i will tweek it thanks for the help


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

either that or my fav would be:

upper- low rep/strength
legs- power/high reps
off
upper- high rep work
lower- strength work


----------



## Gardon (Nov 27, 2005)

what's the difference between power and strength?

like, if I wanted to train for matial arts, would I do high or low rep counts?


----------

